# Uber nearly cost man has life....



## SlowBoat (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Not Ubers fault the dude is dumb.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Not Ubers fault the dude is dumb.


I have see people jump in wrong cars routinely over the past couple months.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

That guy is in idiot. I also think his story is bullshit.


----------



## 1Nation (Oct 17, 2015)

Either a total dipsh*t pax, or a lying a bounty hunter/bondsman trying to sound tough.
Doesn't matter. It's not an Uber thing, it's a human frailty thing.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

What happened? Not trying to watch a dumba$$ on video


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Tyler Durden SF said:


> That guy is in idiot. I also think his story is bullshit.


Exactly what I was thinking. You can clearly see he is lying. He just wants to boast to everyone that he carries a gun.
If this idiot would have pulled his gun on me, I would have shot through the seat, neutralizing this tough guy.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

This story sounds completely credible. Pax try to jump into vehicles all the time without checking so why is it beyond the pale to think one would jump into his especially if the car is similar to the one they ordered? They shouldn't. Pax are SUPPOSED to ASK and CONFIRM the driver of that vehicle is their Uber BEFORE they get in but they don't. As for the bail bondsman I understand why he pulled his gun. These guys hunt fugitives down for a living. People who REALLY don't want to go back to jail. Whose to say this wasn't a friend of someone he took down looking to kill him? You learn to look over your shoulder and be extra cautious. If Uber has any fault its that they put more effort into telling pax they don't have to tip their drivers than they do about making SURE they are getting into the correct Uber.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

People have jumped into my car at the gas station thinking it was theirs. It happens and it shouldn't cost someone their life. With that being said drivers are not putting trade dress on. And we all know why. Trade dress should be strictly enforced and randomly checked.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> With that being said drivers are not putting trade dress on. And we all know why. Trade dress should be strictly enforced and randomly checked.


No, I don't know why. I never did because I didn't want to have to remember to yank it out before I pulled into a gas station. Having the taxi drivers know that my car was an Uber car and then leaving it to go inside was asking for trouble I did not need or want. Perhaps I'm missing something because its 4am. What nefarious reason is there to NOT use trade dress if you're actually an Uber driver?


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

D Town said:


> No, I don't know why. I never did because I didn't want to have to remember to yank it out before I pulled into a gas station. Having the taxi drivers know that my car was an Uber car and then leaving it to go inside was asking for trouble I did not need or want. Perhaps I'm missing something because its 4am. What nefarious reason is there to NOT use trade dress if you're actually an Uber driver?


If you get into an accident the officer will put down you're an Uber driver and when the police report gets back to your insurance company they will drop you. That's if they you haven't notified them you are using your car as a taxi in a commercial sense. Reguardless of fault. There are posts on here of that already happening to drivers.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> If you get into an accident the officer will put down you're an Uner driver and when the police report gets back to your insurance company they will drop you. That's if they you haven't notified them you are using your car as a taxi in a commercial sense. Reguardless of fault. There are posts on here of that already happening to drivers.


See? I never thought of that. That friggen blows. When I started driving it wasn't POSSIBLE to get insurance and I stopped driving just before they started offering it in my market. If I started driving again I'd get the commercial insurance but I STILL wouldn't use the trade dress.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Maybe it was this guy lol! http://www.wzzm13.com/story/news/lo.../2015/11/26/man-shot-uber-ride-home/76408516/


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

1) Lock your freaking doors and 2) No trade dress unless ON airport property.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Maybe it was this guy lol! http://www.wzzm13.com/story/news/lo.../2015/11/26/man-shot-uber-ride-home/76408516/


IIIIIIIIIII don't think I'd have let a bloody pax get into my car...I wouldn't have just left him. I'd have called the cops and followed the guy at a distance in my car and directed the police there. I understand why he took him and it was good he contacted the police as soon as he dropped him off.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

D Town said:


> This story sounds completely credible. Pax try to jump into vehicles all the time without checking why is it beyond the pale to think one would jump into his especially if the car is similar to the one they ordered? They shouldn't. Pax are SUPPOSED to ASK and CONFIRM the driver of that vehicle is their Uber BEFORE they get in but they don't. As for the bail bondsman I understand why he pulled his gun. These guys hunt fugitives down for a living. People who REALLY don't want to go back to jail. Whose to say this wasn't a friend of someone he took down looking to kill him? You learn to look over your shoulder and be extra cautious. If Uber has any fault its that they put more effort into telling pax they don't have to tip their drivers than they do about making SURE they are getting into the correct Uber.


Let me be clear....I think he is not being honest about how he handled the situation.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Tyler Durden SF said:


> Let me be clear....I think he is not being honest about how he handled the situation.


Based on what exactly?


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

D Town said:


> Based on what exactly?


Him.

Fact is....most CCW people don't go out of their way to flash firearms. In fact most never commit a firearms related crime. Very few would be dumb enough to brag about an incident like that. And most just don't live in that kind of fearful state of mind.

I also know and have worked with bail bondsmen. If this guy worked for any of them and posted that video, none of them would work with him as a bail enforcement agent. They want responsible people working for them, not someone who draws a firearm at the drop of a hat.

Believe it or not, the world is a pretty safe place. There are far more people out there willing to help you rather than hurt you.

Everyone thinks Iran is this huge boogeyman. You should watch the video on you tube of a guy riding a scooter through Iran. Pretty impressive and usually more representative of people in general most everywhere.

So...do you think he is being truthful? If so, based on what?

Oh..and as for being hunted down by a friend of a criminal? Extremely rare if ever happens. Even the criminals don't do it. Virtually never happens to cops. Tactically they could simple walk up and shoot him through the window easier and escape. Those incidents are more fantasy than anything.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

There are always 3 sides to a story.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> There are always 3 sides to a story.


Sometimes.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

D Town said:


> This story sounds completely credible. Pax try to jump into vehicles all the time without checking why is it beyond the pale to think one would jump into his especially if the car is similar to the one they ordered? They shouldn't. Pax are SUPPOSED to ASK and CONFIRM the driver of that vehicle is their Uber BEFORE they get in but they don't. As for the bail bondsman I understand why he pulled his gun. These guys hunt fugitives down for a living. People who REALLY don't want to go back to jail. Whose to say this wasn't a friend of someone he took down looking to kill him? You learn to look over your shoulder and be extra cautious. If Uber has any fault its that they put more effort into telling pax they don't have to tip their drivers than they do about making SURE they are getting into the correct Uber.


Let's be real. Riders jump into any car with uber trace dress or that they think is an uber. Doesn't matter the make and model


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

SlowBoat said:


>


i keep my doors locked until i confirm i have the right pax.

It's just too dangerous out there.

ppl just jump right in , its unnerving to say the least , I can't even imagine if its your personal unmarked veh.

pax almost got shot for not using common sence.

The OP's reaction is understandable.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Whether or not the story is credible, I am in a car with the word Taxi written all over it....... I routinely get people asking me if I am "their Uber". Next time I will say yes, but we had arrange with the Pennsylvania State University to redirect all Frat calls to the Pattee/Pat library for an emergency remedial reading workshop.

Uber pax will jump in any car other than a cop car if confused enough.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Whether or not the story is credible, I am in a car with the word Taxi written all over it....... I routinely get people asking me if I am "their Uber". Next time I will say yes, but we had arrange with the Pennsylvania State University to redirect all Frat calls to the Pattee/Pat library for an emergency remedial reading workshop.
> 
> Uber pax will jump in any car other than a cop car if confused enough.


Do you have Uber Taxi there? If so, then why would it be strange if they asked you if you were their Uber?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Tyler Durden SF said:


> Him.
> 
> Fact is....most CCW people don't go out of their way to flash firearms. In fact most never commit a firearms related crime. Very few would be dumb enough to brag about an incident like that. And most just don't live in that kind of fearful state of mind.
> 
> ...


Posting a video about it is bone headed and could and should cost him work but it doesn't make it not real. That being said, looking at it more closely, I certainly wouldn't have drawn while still sitting in my car in grabbing range...that seems amateurish unless there was a real pressing reason he couldn't get out and create distance...I really wish I could ask him some other details about the incident because thinking about it DOES raise questions that need to be answered. Me personally I'd have stepped out and ordered him out of the car. Probably wouldn't have drawn.

I also know good and well that we live in the safest time in the history of man with lower crime, less war, and less death than any other time despite what the 24/7 news would have us believe. I also know for a fact most people look to help those around them rather than hurt. All that being said when you work around people who have no problem hurting others day in and day out and its your job to take their freedom away you had BETTER be more cautious than the average Joe. I mean, you're working around people who generally have a track record for poor impulse control and bad decision making. I'd be cautious too. THAT is how you keep from getting hurt however you make me go back and relook at the way he described handling it and yeah it doesn't sit right. Is he lying? Maybe. He just as easily could be bad at his job too.

...don't know why ya threw Iran in there...I have no beef with Persian people...their government sucks but that's not the people...


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

I don't agree with Durden SF, contrary to what he's saying "shit happens" everyday. Drivers lose their lives , there is also car jackings ect. 
You don't want to be that person being ordered into your trunk with a gun to your head thinking " i coulda shoulda woulda " but its to late at that point and BlaM!!! Your brains are all over the car. 

Safe world my ass


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

Dhus said:


> I don't agree with Durden SF, contrary to what he's saying "shit happens" everyday. Drivers lose their lives , there is also car jackings ect.
> You don't want to be that person being ordered into your trunk with a gun to your head thinking " i coulda shoulda woulda " but its to late at that point and BlaM!!! Your brains are all over the car.
> 
> Safe world my ass


Let's see.....violent crime is down. Has been dropping for years. Ask the FBI. If you were to total up the acts of violence against drivers and compare them to rides given you find it fractional at best.

Yes....it's a safe world. Safer than it's ever been in this country.

Tell ya what....think about this...everybody ask themselves the following questions......

When was the last time you were in a fight? Or attacked? Or threatened? Then ask yourself...over your lifetime how many times Es have these things happened?

If it constantly happens to you then it's either your chosen profession or generally your life style.

BTW...no one can control random acts of violence. Even those are dropping.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Tyler Durden SF said:


> Let's see.....violent crime is down. Has been dropping for years. Ask the FBI. If you were to total up the acts of violence against drivers and compare them to rides given you find it fractional at best.
> 
> Yes....it's a safe world. Safer than it's ever been in this country.
> 
> ...


It HAS happened to me a lot but yes that was my profession. And yes times ARE safer than ever. That is no reason NOT to be cautious. That would be silly.


----------



## SlowBoat (Jun 26, 2015)

Tyler Durden SF said:


> Let's see.....violent crime is down. Has been dropping for years. Ask the FBI. If you were to total up the acts of violence against drivers and compare them to rides given you find it fractional at best.
> 
> Yes....it's a safe world. Safer than it's ever been in this country.
> 
> ...


That guy is a bounty hunter/bail bondsman. I don't know his neighborhood and what goes on there. Statistics don't mean anything if your real world experience tells you to be scared. The thought never entered his mind that the guy was an uber pax. A strange guy got in his car and he reacted. I believe him. In Florida he might have been able to shoot him based on stand your ground. Well, maybe. I'm not sure. For people not operating in the Uber universe someone getting in your car without permission may mean a carjacking.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

SlowBoat said:


> That guy is a bounty hunter/bail bondsman. I don't know his neighborhood and what goes on there. Statistics don't mean anything if your real world experience tells you to be scared. The thought never entered his mind that the guy was an uber pax. A strange guy got in his car and he reacted. I believe him. In Florida he might have been able to shoot him based on stand your ground. Well, maybe. I'm not sure. For people not operating in the Uber universe someone getting in your car without permission may mean a carjacking.


You might be right.

Even with the horrendous people I have dealt with, I've never been as scared as that guy is.


----------



## SlowBoat (Jun 26, 2015)

Tyler Durden SF said:


> You might be right.
> 
> Even with the horrendous people I have dealt with, I've never been as scared as that guy is.


Honestly, he looked scared that he almost shot an innocent person. Imho


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

SlowBoat said:


> Honestly, he looked scared that he almost shot an innocent person. Imho


Think seriously about what you just said and how it relates to his actions, state of mind, and confidence.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Tyler Durden SF said:


> Let's see.....violent crime is down. Has been dropping for years. Ask the FBI. If you were to total up the acts of violence against drivers and compare them to rides given you find it fractional at best.
> 
> Yes....it's a safe world. Safer than it's ever been in this country.
> 
> ...


 I'm a cabbie , its part of the job , albeit 99% of the time its wonderful happy sauce , its that 1% thats really bad , horrible bad bad stuff that ppl make movie's about its so bad .

this guy was in his personal veh , so that situation almost warrents clint eastwood , van DaM !!!! reaction , i think he showed good control by not blowing a hole right through this stranger .



SlowBoat said:


> That guy is a bounty hunter/bail bondsman. I don't know his neighborhood and what goes on there. Statistics don't mean anything if your real world experience tells you to be scared. The thought never entered his mind that the guy was an uber pax. A strange guy got in his car and he reacted. I believe him. In Florida he might have been able to shoot him based on stand your ground. Well, maybe. I'm not sure. For people not operating in the Uber universe someone getting in your car without permission may mean a carjacking.


Yes he could have killed this person and been justified , 99% certain .

This was just a Dumb move on the U pax , not thinking .

I Commend the OP , he not only knew he could have killed this clown scott free , but didnt , he posts on uber to warn the other Dumb ass's to beware be careful ect ... , i Bet he already knew ppl would slice and dice this but went ahead anyway and posted to maybe get ppl thinking , but sadly you can't fix stuuuuuupid (Ron White) .

EDIT ; i keep saying OP , i'm guessing the video was made by OP as no other comment was added . Not sure ? idk , the guy in the video i should say , sorry thats too much editing for me , i'll let it stand as is .


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Tyler Durden SF said:


> Think seriously about what you just said and how it relates to his actions, state of mind, and confidence.


What exactly are you implying here?


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

D Town said:


> What exactly are you implying here?


I'm not implying anything. I will come right out and say he is not a person I would ever trust nor associate with. His situation did not warrant his actions with the provided information.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

D Town said:


> What exactly are you implying here?


idk , but good question.

State of mind ~ he is aware of his surrounding's , he thinks this perk is acting suspicious , hands in pocket ect.. looking like he's plotting , perk jumps in his veh. , self preservation , fear of Death .

Action ~ quick reaction , pulls out hand cannon .

Confidence ~ lvl high and in control of the situation . not scared or else perk would be a gone ass .


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Tyler Durden SF said:


> I'm not implying anything. I will come right out and say he is not a person I would ever trust nor associate with. His situation did not warrant his actions with the provided information.


The only thing I question is drawing the weapon while within reach. DEPENDING on the actions I observed I don't THINK I would have drawn but I CERTAINLY wouldn't have stayed in it. You're being wildly critical of this guy. Stranger jumping into your car unwanted = threat in ANY context if you are not an Uber driver. I start to think you're just determined to see nothing but negative from this guy and refuse to consider anything else.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

Uh...you go with that. I'm not buying it.

Only a very scared person acts like that guy.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Tyler Durden SF said:


> Uh...you go with that. I'm not buying it.
> 
> Only a very scared person acts like that guy.


That's your opinion. Its flawed and wrong - as most here have said - but you won't go to jail for not reacting to potential danger. Hopefully it won't get you killed either.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Tyler Durden SF said:


> I'm not implying anything. I will come right out and say he is not a person I would ever trust nor associate with. His situation did not warrant his actions with the provided information.


 I honestly think this *vid~Guy* ? is street smart , most ppl just are not . I beleive some self defence was warrented givin the situation , wether or not it was pulling a gun , or putting as much distence between you and the wacko jumping in your veh as possible , what ever it take's to control the situation and save your life , in these situation's and this could have went the other way easily , wacko pulls hand cannon on vid guy , you dont have the time to sit there and scrutenize everything .. you really do not .. seconds matter .

We dont know if this clown just copped duece's and said oh sorry i thought you were my uber dont shoot , because he had a mine stuck to his face (Redd FoXX) or not , all we know is a mistake was made on the clowns part , not the *vid~Guy* . and the situation resolved itself .

Its all speculation and high morality unless you have been in these situations and know how fast your life could be done. I promise you would think a tad bit differently . What i meen by that is , even though you say how safe and fuzzy the world is , i still have been shot at chased from time to time , in fights to the death , and cut ect.. ect.. seconds matter to me and im fast , BELIEVE THAT !!! HA 



D Town said:


> The only thing I question is drawing the weapon while within reach. DEPENDING on the actions I observed I don't THINK I would have drawn but I CERTAINLY wouldn't have stayed in it. You're being wildly critical of this guy. Stranger jumping into your car unwanted = threat in ANY context if you are not an Uber driver. I start to think you're just determined to see nothing but negative from this guy and refuse to consider anything else.


I might be way off here, i think he's prolly a nice person , but just has not experianced as much of the dangers that we have, I meen its scary out there , i cant beleive he's saying how warm and fuzy the world is ..omg ? ha  there is nothing wrong with that , i cant imagine being that sheltered but most of the population is i think ?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Dhus said:


> I might be way off here, i think he's prolly a nice person , but just has not experianced as much of the dangers that we have, I meen its scary out there , i cant beleive he's saying how warm and fuzy the world is ..omg ? ha  there is nothing wrong with that , i cant imagine being that sheltered but most of the population is i think ?


There is sheltered and then there is stone walling any and all consideration of the facts. As I thought and relooked at the situation I considered the arguments posted, reran the scenarios, and adjusted my conclusion based on my reconsideration. He seems bent on doing the exact opposite. There is nothing wrong with thinking positively about people. Hell, I think positively of most folks but to totally give up on reacting to threats and name calling people who do leaves me shocked and worried for his safety.

He reminds me of a girl I worked with back in my early days working armed security. She straight up told us her gun wasn't loaded and she'd never keep it loaded because she'd rather get killed than kill someone else. You know, what you do with YOUR life is fine and dandy but when you're supposed to be watching MY damn back I need to know you're going to actually protect me over your imagined high moral standing. Needless to say we all refused to work with her again and that was her last day.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

D Town said:


> There is sheltered and then there is stone walling any and all consideration of the facts. As I thought and relooked at the situation I considered the arguments posted, reran the scenarios, and adjusted my conclusion based on my reconsideration. He seems bent on doing the exact opposite. There is nothing wrong with thinking positively about people. Hell, I think positively of most folks but to totally give up on reacting to threats and name calling people who do leaves me shocked and worried for his safety.
> 
> He reminds me of a girl I worked with back in my early days working armed security. She straight up told us her gun wasn't loaded and she'd never keep it loaded because she'd rather get killed than kill someone else. You know, what you do with YOUR life is fine and dandy but when you're supposed to be watching MY damn back I need to know you're going to actually protect me over your imagined high moral standing. Needless to say we all refused to work with her again and that was her last day.


Dam right , its a warZone out there , i dont care what Mr happy over there says . Sounds like she was defenetly in the wrong trade , i gave security a try , i would have been good at it but I prefer to run security on my taxi rather than being a hired gun like that . I cant be a dick all the time Ha  just when i need to be .

maybe he's just trolling , kinda sounds to me like he's just pushing positive thinking , lie until its true ? but your right , that could be the END for any driver in the wrong situation , sad 
(smiles at gun this aint happening ??? what did those guys on the forums say ?? Dam its too late , their not buying my warm happy thought's .. MAMMA ??? )


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Seriously though ??? this clown might just Say oops i thought you were my uber if shit dont pan out , he could be robbing the hell out of most ppl. or even be a serial killer for all we know , but Zorro got his ass this time , zip zip zip .. oops wrong car ? dam right , clown tried to rob Zorro HA  ( Redd Foxx)


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

Dhus said:


> I honestly think this *vid~Guy* ? is street smart , most ppl just are not . I beleive some self defence was warrented givin the situation , wether or not it was pulling a gun , or putting as much distence between you and the wacko jumping in your veh as possible , what ever it take's to control the situation and save your life , in these situation's and this could have went the other way easily , wacko pulls hand cannon on vid guy , you dont have the time to sit there and scrutenize everything .. you really do not .. seconds matter .
> 
> We dont know if this clown just copped duece's and said oh sorry i thought you were my uber dont shoot , because he had a mine stuck to his face (Redd FoXX) or not , all we know is a mistake was made on the clowns part , not the *vid~Guy* . and the situation resolved itself .
> 
> ...


Well...fortunately my opinion can't be swayed on this. Simply put....

He isn't street smart. He isn't even concerned about using safety. His car doors were unlocked. He blames Uber for supposedly almost shooting someone.

Even sillier is he perpetuates his fantasy on YouTube. Yea....not what anyone would call a professional.

You guys kick it around all ya want. There's a reason why people who do this for a living wouldn't work with that guy.

Good luck.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Tyler Durden SF said:


> Do you have Uber Taxi there? If so, then why would it be strange if they asked you if you were their Uber?


Nope. We do not have it.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Nope. We do not have it.


Damn. That sucks.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Tyler Durden SF said:


> Damn. That sucks.


I'm not losing any sleep over it.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

BurgerTiime said:


> Maybe it was this guy lol! http://www.wzzm13.com/story/news/lo.../2015/11/26/man-shot-uber-ride-home/76408516/


POST # 13/BurgerTiime: First....apologies
to the OP, Overachiever
SlowBoat for this "Thread-erruption".

○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○

BurgerTiime : today IS "Black Friday"
but a "Wicked Special" One! No...really!
No "Trample Festivities" @AntiChristMart.

No siree! It can cause Band Width Crowd-ing when an Updated Version Arrives....
like this Weekend...Godwilling!

O.K. So about 8 weeks ago you reached
the 1st UPNF Rite of Passage: "Well-Known"
adorns your Avatar Surround...and gives
you the Warm Fuzzies for a Lil'While.

This next Step is MUCH HARDER to reach.
Yet, with room to spare You have secured
a Slot on the Coveted 100%+ Approval
Ratings List with a Very Healthy 109.316%.:

☆ ☆ Http://uberpeople.net/posts/338664

Well-Done!

Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

SlowBoat said:


>


^^^
I can't believe that people actually drive around with their doors unlocked these days!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

I was to be picked up by a dealer in Dallas and he said to look for a black Mercedes E500. 
A black 500 pulls up just past me, pops the trunk and I throw my luggage in and open the passenger door.
Turns out that it wasn't my guy and he was picking up his wife.
We had a laugh about it and 30 secs later my ride pulls up. 

Told the entire story in another thread.


----------



## jaywaynedubya (Feb 17, 2015)

It is uber's fault, they don't advertise the car's license plate or car color and make. All they have to do is highlight the last four of the license plate to the pax and the color of the car.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

jaywaynedubya said:


> It is uber's fault, they don't advertise the car's license plate or car color and make. All they have to do is highlight the last four of the license plate to the pax and the color of the car.


Never been an Uber Pax but it was my understanding that they DID give you the color, make, and plate as well as the driver's pic.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

D Town said:


> Never been an Uber Pax but it was my understanding that they DID give you the color, make, and plate as well as the driver's pic.


Yup. Most of my passengers check the plate. Another way I know they check the car is.....they always say....I thought this is a convertible? The pic Uber put on the app of my car is the convertible model.

We all know Uber doesn't accept convertibles. Well, normally.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Yeah thats why i think the pax was a liar , he was obviously looking for a trick , if he had been an actual uber ryder he would have had make model licence plate and image of driver .. just a new scam to beware of i reckon


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Tyler Durden SF said:


> Yup. Most of my passengers check the plate. Another way I know they check the car is.....they always say....I thought this is a convertible? The pic Uber put on the app of my car is the convertible model.
> 
> We all know Uber doesn't accept convertibles. Well, normally.


Most passengers do not check plates.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Most passengers do not check plates.


Mine do. I don't claim to know what yours do.


----------



## Get Dat Money (Jul 9, 2015)

My comments aren't long winded..bottom line is "this dude is a punk" obviously he clearly cannot fight because if the first thing you do is grab your gun..that means that you don't have confidence in your hands as a means of defending yourself..same thing with these other punks they can't fight anymore


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Get Dat Money said:


> My comments aren't long winded..bottom line is "this dude is a punk" obviously he clearly cannot fight because if the first thing you do is grab your gun..that means that you don't have confidence in your hands as a means of defending yourself..same thing with these other punks they can't fight anymore


You're joking, right? Anyone who is in any line of work where they get into physical altercations often do their damnedest NOT to fist fight ESPECIALLY not if your armed. Lose control of that gun while rolling around in a closed in space and you are done. The biggest headache I had was when the clubs hired some bonehead who couldn't wait to prove how much of a man he was by jumping into the middle of a situation I was handling and fist fighting some jackass. In all the years I worked I threw a punch maybe three times and that was when things deteriorated to out and out mayhem. If I had to use physical force I was really good with twisting an arm up behind someones back and frog marching them to the front door. Once outside if they still wanted to fight - most didn't - I'd just shake a can of pepper spray and that usually ended things. They'd swear at me all the way to their car but they'd leave. However every so often some jackass who had more muscle than sense would decide he was going to take the guy up on his offer to fist fight in the street. Now instead of the guy going home with a sore arm I had to deal with people with broken noses, blood everywhere, cops and EMS, and paper work, paper work, paper f***ing work...because someone had "confidence" in their hands...which are now broken...

I kinda went off the main point though. To make it short and sweet you don't know WHAT someone else is bringing to that fight when they invade your home/car. Don't bring a fist to a gun fight.


----------



## black dynamite (Jul 11, 2015)

He almost murders a guy and finishes the video with "God bless"! LOL


----------



## Car13whereareyou (Nov 8, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> People have jumped into my car at the gas station thinking it was theirs. It happens and it shouldn't cost someone their life. With that being said drivers are not putting trade dress on. And we all know why. Trade dress should be strictly enforced and randomly checked.


Been trying to get from UBER . they keep telling me I DO NOT NEED IT. NO. BUT. I W A N T I T .


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

Car13whereareyou said:


> Been trying to get from UBER . they keep telling me I DO NOT NEED IT. NO. BUT. I W A N T I T .


I think you can download and print it. Someone on here with better skills than me could probably find it.

I'm actually going to be making my own to make it easier to display and remove.


----------



## Car13whereareyou (Nov 8, 2015)

Tyler Durden SF said:


> I think you can download and print it. Someone on here with better skills than me could probably find it.
> 
> I'm actually going to be making my own to make it easier to display and remove.


I found it brother thanks. Car13


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

has nothing to do with uber


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

haji said:


> has nothing to do with uber


Yet somehow, he seems to blame them....I wonder who he blames for his losing lottery tickets?


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Car13whereareyou said:


> Been trying to get from UBER . they keep telling me I DO NOT NEED IT. NO. BUT. I W A N T I T .


Print one out or buy it on eBay. Just do a search "uber". You can get a glow one there too!


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

"Now I don't know how...what Uber's policy is..."

'Nuff said, Rambo.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

yoyodyne said:


> "Now I don't know how...what Uber's policy is..."
> 
> 'Nuff said, Rambo.


Why does that matter?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

This guy is actually right, and every pax should watch this video. DO NOT GET INTO ANY CAR YOU *ASSUME* IS YOUR UBER WITHOUT CHECKING THE LICENSE PLATE THAT IS SENT TO YOU ON YOUR RIDER APP!!! At least ask the Driver, _Are you [Provided Driver Name] ?_


----------



## black dynamite (Jul 11, 2015)

Almost lost his life?? LOL! You had the drop on him! Did you see PULP FICTION??? I don't think you wanted to pay for an interior detail! Lol


----------



## Tyler Durden SF (Nov 26, 2015)

Time to call the Wolf.


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

D Town said:


> Why does that matter?


He should do the research on uber before posting a video to YouTube...about uber. He said, "I don't know." His opinion is therefore invalid.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

SlowBoat said:


>


One less cheap ass.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

Billy Bad-ass here might want to maybe.. *lock his damn doors*. Y'know, so he can keep from shooting random people in the face.

Seriously, who the hell cruises around with their car doors unlocked? It's so basic that most late model cars do it for you.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

yoyodyne said:


> He should do the research on uber before posting a video to YouTube...about uber. He said, "I don't know." His opinion is therefore invalid.


Are you saying because he doesn't know how the Uber system works he's opinion on how to react to random people jumping into his car and the fact that they probably SHOULDN'T be doing so is invalid?



supernaut said:


> Billy Bad-ass here might want to maybe.. *lock his damn doors*. Y'know, so he can keep from shooting random people in the face.
> 
> Seriously, who the hell cruises around with their car doors unlocked? It's so basic that most late model cars do it for you.


My car is a late model and it doesn't do it for me. A lot do but some don't. True, in his line of work he should have - and probably does now - however an unlocked door does not give someone the right to just walk through it.


----------



## Steve Joseph (Oct 21, 2015)

Mr. T said:


> What happened? Not trying to watch a dumba$$ on video


How did you come to the conclusion that the video is dumb if you haven't watched it? You want other people to spoon feed you the details just like they spoon fed you their opinion of the video which you wholeheartedly endorsed?


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Tyler Durden SF said:


> That guy is in idiot. I also think his story is bullshit.


In idiot


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

Steve Joseph said:


> How did you come to the conclusion that the video is dumb if you haven't watched it? You want other people to spoon feed you the details just like they spoon fed you their opinion of the video which you wholeheartedly endorsed?


The comments.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Mr. T said:


> The comments.


You don't decide what you think of people based solely on the opinion of others too do you? You do speak to them and form your own, unbiased judgements, don't you?


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

the mans door was unlocked because he had just pulled up to his office Downtown to go to work and parked , a bad part of town , some stranger gets in his car unexpected who had just had his hands in his pockets , gun got pulled , nobody got shot . Better to be safe than sorry.

You ppl that have a problem with this , Do not Go to DT Jax Fla. , you will find out real quick the why's and hopefully dont get carjacked or molested or worse . Sorry to break it you but this really is a harsh cruel world we live in boys and girls , This is not a Fantacy land were everybody is with good intentions and filled with happy happy joy joy feelings and care about your well being . The Darkside is always there lurking and waiting and wanting to have you . Never let your gaurd down driving ppl , anything can and will happen when you least expect it .

I picked up this pax at a local casino off the strip several months ago that had securety with him , he tells me he had just parked in the garage and was taking a few tokes before going inside to play a few hands , somebody jumped in his veh stuck a gun to his head and robbed him took his keys and ran to another veh and left , securety caught this fool before he got out of the parking lot , luckly nobody was hurt , they didnt find his keys though . This pax happend to be from Jax florida as well by some random freak chance . I joked with him about it said something to the effect your from jax how did you let this happen , he said i know i just got caught slipping, wasnt paying attention..

Hope for the best but be prepared , its just dumb to be caught in this situation were ppl just jump in your veh. 99% of the time it will be ok but it's that 1% that gets you. Keep your doors locked and confirm all your pax's are your pax's before they get in your mobile office. I do , I've put off a fair amount of doorman as well who try to open my door and escort pax's into my office as if their in control of my office . Sometime's you may not like the vibe of the person and opt out of the fair , you just say your george? Yes ? Sorry I'm here for jenifer or something. It's a problem opting out if they just hop in your veh as if its ok or something .
Even if it's the right pax's , it's a passive reminder that YOUR IN CONTROL & this is YOUR VEH. and they are just along for the ride

Never lose control of your mobile office. If you cant do this give up now before something bad happens to you.
This is very exciting and fun but extremely dangerous job. It's no different than playing russion rulet only with much better odds. Everytrip could be your last, everytime that perverbial gun was loaded on my turn i managed to survive unlike many of my co-workers over the years. I take offence to some of you who act like this is a fantacy land of carebear world or something. This is serious and dangerous.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Dhus said:


> the mans door was unlocked because he had just pulled up to his office Downtown to go to work and parked , a bad part of town , some stranger gets in his car unexpected who had just had his hands in his pockets , gun got pulled , nobody got shot . Better to be safe than sorry.
> 
> You ppl that have a problem with this , Do not Go to DT Jax Fla. , you will find out real quick the why's and hopefully dont get carjacked or molested or worse . Sorry to break it you but this really is a harsh cruel world we live in boys and girls , This is not a Fantacy land were everybody is with good intentions and filled with happy happy joy joy feelings and care about your well being . The Darkside is always there lurking and waiting and wanting to have you . Never let your gaurd down driving ppl , anything can and will happen when you least expect it .
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree with you more, Dhus. And, when I first got my current vehicle, whenever I would put it in park it would automatically unlock all of my doors. I was like WTF?! I had to go in and reprogram it so that didn't happen any longer.

This one is entirely on the passenger - DO NOT GET IN A CAR IF YOU ARE NOT CERTAIN IT IS YOUR UBER! Aaaaand, like you stated so well, DO NOT LET SOMEONE IN OUR UBER IF WE ARE NOT CERTAIN THEY ARE OUR PASSENGER!


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> I couldn't agree with you more, Dhus. And, when I first got my current vehicle, whenever I would put it in park it would automatically unlock all of my doors. I was like WTF?! I had to go in and reprogram it so that didn't happen any longer.
> 
> This one is entirely on the passenger - DO NOT GET IN A CAR IF YOU ARE NOT CERTAIN IT IS YOUR UBER! Aaaaand, like you stated so well, DO NOT LET SOMEONE IN OUR UBER IF WE ARE NOT CERTAIN THEY ARE OUR PASSENGER!


My veh. does the same thing , i'm very concious about it .


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

Jay-Z? Is that you?


----------



## Car13whereareyou (Nov 8, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Print one out or buy it on eBay. Just do a search "uber". You can get a glow one there too!


Thank you


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> People have jumped into my car at the gas station thinking it was theirs. It happens and it shouldn't cost someone their life. With that being said drivers are not putting trade dress on. And we all know why. Trade dress should be strictly enforced and randomly checked.


Seriously? Strictly enforced? Its not even required here in Dallas


----------

